

Federal tax collection drop 34% year over year - ahwachu
http://www.fms.treas.gov/mts/mts0409.pdf

======
ars
Odd, I'm expecting inflation because of the massive government debt (inflation
is the easiest way to pay it off).

But those charts show that the pattern of money (month to month) didn't
change, only it's magnitude did. And that smells like deflation to me
(everyone has less money).

~~~
warfangle
We're going through not a period of inflation or deflation right now.

Most people call it stagflation.

Short of it: Banks can't give out loans, but they're also being bailed out in
massive amounts - injecting money into the economy. Businesses can't get loans
to expand, and lay off employees. People have less money, but there's more
money floating around in the economy. It sucks.

~~~
mikedouglas
Stagflation requires inflation. This isn't stagflation.

------
spkthed
Cool, but not really on-topic for this website.

